# Clear water bottle = good fun.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I gave up on normal water cups and seed cups from wall-mart, and replaced all of my feeders with home created recycled bottles wired to the side of the coop. It is really funny to watch, because the seed can be seen through the Gatorade bottle. My doves will successfully eat the seed through the head hole in the bottle, but they will also try to eat straight through the bottle. Then they look confused. Peck. Peck. Hmm... I see the seed, but I can't eat it from the bottom of the pile. Only the top. Weird.
Poo in my seed and water cups is a thing of the past. A shame I found this out after spending money on containers at the store, but live and learn. Boy I'm learning a lot.
My little doves have already found some love, I saw them kissing yesterday. I heard the males coo for the first time yesterday. Too bad they all look the same to me.
Do you think I should put split bands on just so I can tell them apart?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



My little doves have already found some love, I saw them kissing yesterday. I heard the males coo for the first time yesterday. Too bad they all look the same to me.

Click to expand...

*Cute and funny!

*



but they will also try to eat straight through the bottle.

Click to expand...

*Time to get the camera out. I could picture the pijes tryng to do that. I'm sure they will catch on.

I have a scissored beak pij (Jack) it would be a cruel joke for him. He sure would give it a try though. He still thinks he can pick seed up off the ground.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your inventiveness!!! I can understand pigeons being confused by clear plastic, but I've noticed the same thing with the translucent plastic on a waterer I purchased. It has little (clear plastic) covers over the openings to keep out dust. Walter would walk around it, tentatively pecking at various spots, not understanding why some spots opened to water and some (that seemed the same to him) never did. (I gave up and switched to a different waterer.)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I see what you are inventing, I might like to make some for my coop too! Sounds great.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the container for the grit. From lounge chair to grit holder in three easy steps.
Before:










After:









1. Drink water or gatorade.
2. Cut hole in front of the bottle big enough for a dove head.
3. Wire the bottle to the cage.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Before:









After:


















My doves are organically raised,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I see you are an inventor AND a comedian...how fun!

Wishing you all the best with your lovely doves! They are just beautiful!

Just one question, their wire enclosure seems to have pretty big holes. Aren't you afraid of predators...or is their home "inside?"

All the best!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures, ummm good idea... I should of thought of that.......


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the idea and picture. Like you, I am tired of my feeders. I will do the same. I only did it for their water, but never though of doing it for their seeds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I use an empty gallon water container from the store and cut a hole in it, have used it for 5 years to put their water in. They NEVER EVER poop in it.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I use an empty gallon water container from the store and cut a hole in it, have used it for 5 years to put their water in. They NEVER EVER poop in it.


So, use the Gatorade or half gallon bottle for seemd?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I use an empty gallon water container from the store and cut a hole in it, have used it for 5 years to put their water in. They NEVER EVER poop in it.


I will do that! do yo put multiple holes? 


I bought this feeder with like 6 holes, they always seem to fight for it. Not only that, poop gets in it. I have to always wash the poop, inconvenience and waste of food! However, for water I always use the gallon and it works. Clean water always. Never figured to use the gallon for food also.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Richard, we use the gallon water containers too and cut only one hole but make sure that is facing in the direction they can get to it. We use at least 2 per aviary. My husband washes them well each day and then replaces them about every 10 days with new.

Personally, I'm not sure about the plastic containers for seed. For one thing, if you have a lot of pigeons only one can feed at a time from one container. Part of my enjoyment is when my husband fills the regular wood feeders is to watch all those little faces dig into the seed. They all come down at one time and feed together. Remember, they have a flock mentality and like to eat together.

We ordered the wooden feeders from Global. I think they're the same kind Treesa uses (at least I tried to get some like hers  ).


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going to make a seed one with more holes around, once I get another bottle.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Philodice!

Your birds are absolutely lovely...thanks for sharing the pics of that great idea also.

I'm going to try to make something of that sort for my Coco, however, wanted to know if I should use some cloth tape or something of that sort to line the bottom of the hole. I was concerned about Coco's neck getting cut by the plastic when the seed gets too low and wouldn't want to discard or add more seed on top of the residual. He eats so fast with his head bobbing up and down into his dish. The water is not a problem as I discard it at the end of each day and replace with fresh water of which he just sips rather than bobbing up and down like with seed.

So if you or anybody that uses this method can tell me if I should protect the bottom plastic rim of hole or if I need not worry about his neck getting injured.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I have these automatic water bowls hooked up- our feed store in town sells, best thing I ever did, once a week I detach and wash out the bowl, snap back in and fresh water 24/7 sure cut down my labor!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Such an excellent idea..!


I will adopt this method too..!


Wow! No more poops-in-the-Seed-Bowl..!


No more poops-in-the-Water-Bowl...!


Yippeeeeee!



Lol...


I will mae one or two right now in fact...


Phil
l v


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

As for head hole injuries, the guy on the American Dove Association page says he's used them for years, and didn't mention any problems. The jug holders are recommended by the ADA hobby page. You might want to put tape on the bottom edge for your really excited pidji though.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, Philodice!

I'm so thankful along with the others that you shared this great idea!
I'm sure Pijies are grateful too! I mean who of us would want poop in our food and water?????????????

Blessings to you and yours!!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I love this idea - clever and inexpensive! Thanks for sharing!

I've been looking for a good solution to the feeder issue. Bought a commercial "bullet" feeder but the darned thing is so poorly engineered. If I put even one cup of feed in the top part, it makes the bottom spill over the edges and I end up with feed all over the floor. Such a maddening waste, not to mention a pain for me to clean up!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If one wanted...one could get some smaller soft clear ( or black or any color ) plastic Tubing ( any Home Club or the likes ) and slit it, and then it would fit onto the edge of the plastic Bottle opening to make a nice cushioned round 'edge'.


Phil
l v


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the good old water bottles make excellent water dishes. That's what I'm using for Maggie. I have velcro holding the cup in place and she hasn't been able to knock it over yet. And it cost me almost next to nothing! Rather than throw it away or throw it in the recycle bin, it's getting a second life as a water dish. Maggie's happy with it, I'm happy with it - it's great!

What I might try is making a cover over the dishes so she doesn't poop in them. I might try using velcro to hold them in place but as far as the water dish goes, she hasn't pooped in that yet - maybe because I put it in a corner near her "window".


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I was going to make some of these, but I did not have any suitable plastic Bottles on hand to do so with.


But I am really, REALLY looking forward to making a bunch of them for Seeds and Water.

I just need to go to the Store and buy a case of some product that comes in the right sort of Bottle.


I swear, I can set a dish of Water in a Cage, and never, ever have I ever seen anyone poop into it.

I can watch them for hours on end, and never, ever, have I seen anyone poop in their Water.


Yet, if I turn my head for an instant, as I did last night, as a test...I merely re-tied a Shoe, then checked the Water Bowl again, and...

Three Poops, five Seeds and two small feathers were in it. 

This from Two Pigeons in one Cage...and all in about fifteen seconds of my setting the Water in there.

I set in a fresh, steralized, scrubbed, sweet, brand new Bowl of Water, and...


"Bingo!" in the time it took for me to tie a loose Shoe lace, they had done it.


Yeeeeesh!


How can they DO this????


It is baffleing..!



Phil
l v


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they do it on purpose. Like little feathered pooping ninjas. So far the gatorade bottles have worked, I might get fancy with the sliced tubing cushions. You guys are obsessed with pleasing these "pests with wings" lol. As am I, I just don't have them in the house due to asthma.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

philodice said:


> I think they do it on purpose. Like little feathered pooping ninjas. So far the gatorade bottles have worked, I might get fancy with the sliced tubing cushions. *You guys are obsessed with pleasing these "pests with wings" lol. *As am I, I just don't have them in the house due to asthma.


Yep, the feathered darlin's grow on ya - actually, that could be almost literally during molting season! 

A HAPPY pij is a healthy pij and that's the name of the game. 

That is one thing about keeping Squeaks inside...he thinks he owns the whole apartment!  and he does... 

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...I went to the Grocery Store, and I looked, and looked and looked...and there are virtually no products I ever buy or use which come in these sorts of containers..


Lol...


Oye, so, I got two different size things for try-out to make the waterers/feeders from - 


1 ) A Half Gallon Jug of fresh Carrot Juice ( I better drink it all on the next couple days too, or it will loose it's charm ) 


2 ) A 'litre' or some-such of 'R C Cola'...which I drank about 1/3rd of so far.


I decided as for the Half Gallon size Jug, that plain old 7-11, .99 Cents, Bottled Water would be a good sourse of the Jugs, so I will do that next time I am at some Store...get a few of those, dump the Water into something else, and make the Feeder/Waterer deals. Might try a Gallon size one too.


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*2 ) A 'litre' or some-such of 'R C Cola'...which I drank about 1/3rd of so far.

Phil* 


Hey, Phil...ever consider an "R C Cola" float???? YUM!  

Shi


----------

